# Why isn't my fuzzy donkey shedding off?



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

The horses have already done so. I couldn't believe how much hair they lost, piles and piles.

Donkey is still very, very fuzzy and losing none of it. 

(I wormed her about a month ago)


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Is he overweight? How old is she? I'm not real familiar with donkeys, could be they take longer to shed?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

They do not shed like horses.
Mine did not start shedding until June. This is normal for donkeys.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

I agree with Bergere.... mine doesn't start until June either, and isn't fully shed out until the beginning of July sometimes!
Regular brushing will help move things along though.


----------



## TennesseeMama23 (May 10, 2006)

She is 10 or 11 months old. She just looks soooo hot in this weather. She's our first donkey, and we were just going by what our horses are doing. ETA:she's not overweight at all, looks good for a hairy donkey, lol.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Yep, mine always shed out in June, and were shaggin' up again by September.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Mine gets kind of slicked off by July and is fuzzy again by Sept., Thats just the way they are.
P.J.


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, donkeys don't shed like horses. The horses are clean by March, in spite of the cold weather.

My donkeys shed out in June/July and start growing their winter coats in September. By October, I know what kind of winter we'll be having by the thickness of their coat.

Mama Nature seems to protect the donkey more than the horse -- against cold and flies!

Our temperatures are in the hundreds from April to September/October. I usually clip the donkeys bellies in April so it keeps them a bit cooler and the rest of their coat protects them from the last cold front in April. (It's cold for us!!)


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a baby jack here, about 7 or 8 months old (along with his mama, who looks like baby #2 will be here in a few more months.) They came with the farm when we bought it. They're my first donkeys-- I've had horses almost all my life, but there are definite differences...

The former owner told me that my little guy won't lose the "fuzzies" until he's about a year and a half old. That's about the time all his older siblings lost their baby coats. I'm curious to see how he's going to look when he's older.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

When I had a donkey, I found he shed out quite a bit later than the horses did but if you find it's getting quite warm, you could clip like Rogo does.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I clip our donkey in the spring so he doesn't suffer from the heat we experience here in Texas. Poor guy will be sweating profusely and still NOT shedding his coat. He looks quite dapper when he's body clipped


----------

